# Ελλαδίτες



## mario (Sep 17, 2010)

Καταρχήν γεια σας, είμαι νέος στον ιστοχώρο αυτό και γράφτηκα λόγω του άρθρου αυτού, εγώ είμαι μόνιμος κάτοικος Κύπρου και έχω παρατηρήσει το εξής, στην Κύπρο λένε "ο ελλαδίτης" π.χ. ο ελλαδίτης τεχνικός Τάκης Λεμονής. Λένε δε ότι αυτό γίνεται για να ξεχωρίσουν οι ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ της Ελλάδος από τους υπόλοιπους Έλληνες, της Κύπρου, της Αμερικής κτλ.. εσείς τι άποψη έχετε γιαυτό; Εγώ νομίζω δεν μπορεί να πάρει μια τέτοια κλίση χωρίς να έχω κάποια ιδιαίτερη γνώση επί του θέματος. Σας παρακαλώ ενημερώστε με.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2010)

Αντιγράφω από ένα λεξικό (ΛΝΕΓ):

ελλαδικός, -ή, -ό [αρχ.] 1. αυτός που σχετίζεται με την Ελλάδα, δηλ. την ελληνική επικράτεια (κατ’ αντιδιαστολή προς το επίθ. _ελληνικός_, που αναφέρεται σε ολόκληρο το ελληνικό έθνος): _ελλαδικά σύνορα_ 2. αυτός που προέρχεται από την Ελλάδα.

Ελλαδίτης (ο) {Ελλαδιτών}, Ελλαδίτισσα (η) {Ελλαδιτισσών} ο Έλληνας κάτοικος τής Ελλάδας κατ' αντιδιαστολή προς τους εκτός Ελλάδος Έλληνες (κυρ. τους Κυπρίους). — ελλαδίτικος, -η, -ο. 
[ΕΤΥΜ. < Ελλάδα + παραγ. επίθημα -_ίτης_, πβ. κ. _σμην-ίτης, πολ-ίτης_].​
Παλιότερα οι Έλληνες της Ελλάδας λέγονταν *Ελλαδικοί*, που είναι αρχαία λέξη (ενώ η λέξη _Ελλαδίτες_ είναι πρόσφατη). Έχουμε σε χρήση και το *εξωελλαδικός*.

Για μετάφραση (το δικό μου μέλημα) θα πρότεινα *Greeks of Greece*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2010)

Ενδιαφέρον και ότι ενώ το *βορειοελλαδίτης* μοιάζει απόλυτα καθιερωμένο και απενοχοποιημένο στον λόγο, το *νοτιοελλαδίτης* είναι μάλλον πολύ πιο πρόσφατο, πολύ πιο σπάνιο (ίσως 1:10), και χρησιμοποιείται πολύ συχνά περιφρονητικά (μαζί με εκφράσεις όπως το *κράτος των Αθηνών* κλπ συναφή).


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2010)

Με τους _βορειοελλαδίτες_ και οι *στερεοελλαδίτες*. Με πεζό ή κεφαλαίο αρχικό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2010)

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε κεφαλαίο, σωστά; Τότε γιατί παρασύρεσαι και το γράφεις λάθος, παιδί μου Εφτάδιπλε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κανονικά θα έπρεπε κεφαλαίο, σωστά; Τότε γιατί παρασύρεσαι και το γράφεις λάθος, παιδί μου Εφτάδιπλε;



Γιατί έτσι πρέπει; Ορίστε το λήμμα για τους Π/παλ(α)ιοελλαδίτες από το ΛΚΝ:
*παλαιοελλαδίτης* ο [paleoelaδítis] Ο10 θηλ. παλαιοελλαδίτισσα [paleo elaδítisa] Ο27 & παλιοελλαδίτης ο [paoelaδítis] Ο10 θηλ. παλιοελλαδίτισσα [paoelaδítisa] Ο27 & παλιολλαδίτης ο [paolaδítis] Ο10 θηλ. παλιολλαδίτισσα [paolaδítisa] Ο27 : αυτός που κατάγεται από την παλιά Ελλάδα, δηλαδή από τις περιοχές που αποτέλεσαν το πρώτο νεοελληνικό κράτος.

[λόγ. φρ. παλαι(ά) -ο- + Ελλαδ- (Ελλάδα δες Ελλαδίτης) -ίτης· λόγ. παλαιοελλαδίτ(ης) -ισσα· προσαρμ. στη δημοτ. κατά το παλαιός > παλιός· παλιοελλαδίτ(ης) -ισσα· αποβ. του [e] για αποφυγή της χασμ.· παλιολλαδίτ(ης) -ισσα] ​


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2010)

Μελετάμε κι αυτό για τα σύνθετα:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=80552

Στο ΛΝΕΓ έχουμε:
Ελλαδίτης, Βορειοελλαδίτης, Στερεοελλαδίτης, παλαιοελλαδίτης 
Στο ΛΚΝ:
Ελλαδίτης, παλαιοελλαδίτης.

Τους Νοτιοελλαδίτες δεν τους ξέρουν.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 17, 2010)

Καλησπέρα από Κύπρο. 
Πανώ έξω από το πανεπιστήμιο στη Λευκωσία: Κουπόνια σίτισης δίνονται στους Ελλαδίτες φοιτητές και στους Έλληνες της διασποράς... 

Νομίζω αυτό τα λέει όλα για τη διαφορά. 



> Για μετάφραση (το δικό μου μέλημα) θα πρότεινα Greeks of Greece.



Μήπως για να αποφύγουμε την επανάληψη και την παρήχηση να πούμε: Greeks of Hellas;


----------



## nikosl (Sep 17, 2010)

Σε _κάποιες_ περιπτώσεις, εκεί που μας επιτρέπεται απλοποίηση, νομίζω ότι μας λύνει το πρόβλημα το Greek citizens.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Τους Νοτιοελλαδίτες δεν τους ξέρουν.



Να βοηθήσουμε λίγο: :)

*Νοτιοελλαδίτης:* Ο Γκούγκλης (λέει) 5630+ ευρήματα, η Αλταβίστα δίνει μόνο 5 (:)!)

*Μεγαλοελλαδίτης:* Γκούγκλης 175+, η Αλταβίστα δεν βρίσκει κανένα από τα υπαρκτά (!!) -so much for Altavista... 



nikosl said:


> Σε _κάποιες_ περιπτώσεις, εκεί που μας επιτρέπεται απλοποίηση, νομίζω ότι μας λύνει το πρόβλημα το Greek citizens.


Νομίζω ότι αυτή είναι μια εντελώς άλλη οπτική, οι Έλληνες πολίτες δεν είναι υποχρεωτικά Ελλαδίτες.

Α, και να μην το ξεχάσω. Το ΛΚΝ και το ΛΝΕΓ, γιατί άραγε έχουν τον παλαιοελλαδίτη με πεζό; Το θεωρούν ιδιότητα; Μα και όλα τα άλλα, τι είναι τότε;


----------



## nikosl (Sep 17, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω ότι αυτή είναι μια εντελώς άλλη οπτική, οι Έλληνες πολίτες δεν είναι υποχρεωτικά Ελλαδίτες.



Φυσικά δεν είναι υποχρεωτικά Ελλαδίτες. Γι'αυτό διευκρίνισα ότι "όπου μας επιτρέπεται η απλοποίηση". Ωστόσο πιστεύω ότι στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις μάς κάνει, διότι το Ελλαδίτης χρησιμοποιείται για το μη-Κύπριος: δείτε πχ. το παράδειγμα του Αζιμούθιου, νομίζω ότι όταν λέει "σε Ελλαδίτες φοιτητές", εννοεί Greek citizens.

Εντάξει όμως, έχω να προτείνω και το inkpotarians.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2010)

nikosl said:


> Φυσικά δεν είναι υποχρεωτικά Ελλαδίτες. Γι'αυτό διευκρίνισα ότι "όπου μας επιτρέπεται η απλοποίηση". Ωστόσο πιστεύω ότι στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις μάς κάνει, διότι το Ελλαδίτης χρησιμοποιείται για το μη-Κύπριος: δείτε πχ. το παράδειγμα του Αζιμούθιου, νομίζω ότι όταν λέει "σε Ελλαδίτες φοιτητές", εννοεί Greek citizens.


Εντάξει, δεν κατάλαβα ότι το περιόριζες κυρίως στο κυπριακό παράδειγμα του Αζ.



nikosl said:


> Εντάξει όμως, έχω να προτείνω και το inkpotarians.


Νομίζω ότι εδώ το σωστό είναι κάτι σαν μεταγραφή: Kalamarians. Μπορεί να προκαλέσει και χαριτωμένα μπερδέματα με την Kalmar Union και τον Kalmar's Apollo...


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2010)

Penpushers?


----------



## Earion (Mar 13, 2012)

Αφού δεχόμαστε το *Βορειοελλαδίτης* με αρχικό κεφαλαίο, γιατί (κατά ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ) *παλιοελλαδίτης*; Ποια η ειδοποιός διαφορά; Αν υπάρχει η Βόρεια Ελλάδα, υπήρξε και η Παλαιά Ελλάδα, σε αντίθεση με τις Νέες Χώρες (γιατί δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο λήμμα στην ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια;)

Εντέλει: αφού Δυτικοευρωπαίος και όχι δυτικοευρωπαίος· αφού Νεοέλληνας και όχι νεοέλληνας· αφού Νεοζηλανδός και όχι νεοζηλανδός,
τότε και Παλιοελλαδίτης και Εαμοβούλγαρος.

Δεν θα 'πρεπε, αφού το κύριο συνθετικό γράφεται με αρχικό κεφαλαίο, να γράφονται με τον ίδιο τρόπο και τα παράγωγά του;


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2012)

Υπάρχει πάντα ο γνωστός Νέος Μεγάλος Διχασμός, όπου κάποιοι γράφουν «οι Έλληνες» και «οι έλληνες πολιτικοί», και άλλοι «οι Έλληνες» και για το ουσιαστικό και για το επίθετο. Οι πρώτοι είναι πιθανό να γράφουν «οι Νεοζηλανδοί είναι», αλλά «οι νεοζηλανδοί ψαράδες».


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 13, 2012)

Earion said:


> Αφού δεχόμαστε το *Βορειοελλαδίτης* με αρχικό κεφαλαίο, γιατί (κατά ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ) *παλιοελλαδίτης*; Ποια η ειδοποιός διαφορά; Αν υπάρχει η Βόρεια Ελλάδα, υπήρξε και η Παλαιά Ελλάδα, σε αντίθεση με τις Νέες Χώρες (γιατί δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο λήμμα στην ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια;)
> 
> Εντέλει: αφού Δυτικοευρωπαίος και όχι δυτικοευρωπαίος· αφού Νεοέλληνας και όχι νεοέλληνας· αφού Νεοζηλανδός και όχι νεοζηλανδός,
> τότε και Παλιοελλαδίτης και Εαμοβούλγαρος. Δεν θα 'πρεπε, αφού το κύριο συνθετικό γράφεται με αρχικό κεφαλαίο, να γράφονται με τον ίδιο τρόπο και τα παράγωγά του;



Ναι αλλά η παλαιά Ελλάδα δεν είναι γεωγραφικός προσδιορισμός. Ο Νεοζηλανδός γράφεται με κεφαλαίο γιατί κατοικεί στην Νέα Ζηλανδία. Η παλαιά Ελλάδα είναι ένας ιστορικός χαρακτηρισμός της ίδιας της Ελλάδας και μάλιστα σύγχρονος. Δεν είναι ότι υπήρξε ποτέ κράτος "Παλαιά Ελλάδα".


----------



## Earion (Mar 13, 2012)

Υποστηρίζεις δηλαδή ότι αυτή η παραδοχή οδήγησε τα δύο λεξικά στο _παλιοελλαδίτης_;
Ο διχασμός αυτός («οι Έλληνες», αλλά «οι έλληνες πολιτικοί») είναι όντως νέος (σχετικά), αλλά κατά την άποψή μου άστοχος. Πότε θα ανοίξουμε ειδικό νήμα για να το συζητήσουμε; (Το λέω γιατί, αν έχει συζητηθεί παλιότερα, εγώ δεν έχω συμμετάσχει).
Ωστόσο, για να γυρίσω στα λεξικά, τα λήμματα (Βορειοελλαδίτες κ.ο.κ.) θαρρώ πως δίνονται ως ουσιαστικά, όχι ως επιθετικοποιημένα.



Hellegennes said:


> Ναι αλλά η παλαιά Ελλάδα δεν είναι γεωγραφικός προσδιορισμός. Ο Νεοζηλανδός γράφεται με κεφαλαίο γιατί κατοικεί στην Νέα Ζηλανδία. Η παλαιά Ελλάδα είναι ένας ιστορικός χαρακτηρισμός της ίδιας της Ελλάδας και μάλιστα σύγχρονος. Δεν είναι ότι υπήρξε ποτέ κράτος "Παλαιά Ελλάδα".



Γεωγραφικότατος ήταν ο χαρακτηρισμός. Όπως γεωγραφικός (γεωπολιτικός) είναι και η Μεσευρώπη, αλλά δεν λέμε μεσευρωπαίος.

Ειδικά δε με την Ελλάδα, αν δεν προσδιορίσουμε το «παλιά» με κεφαλαίο αρχικό, θα θεωρηθεί ότι μιλάμε για κάποια παλιότερη Ελλάδα, την Ελλάδα του μύθου, των θρύλων, των αναμνήσεων...


----------



## pidyo (Mar 13, 2012)

Earion said:


> Ο διχασμός αυτός («οι Έλληνες», αλλά «οι έλληνες πολιτικοί») είναι όντως νέος (σχετικά), αλλά κατά την άποψή μου άστοχος.



Το αυτό.

Με αφορμή τις Νέες χώρες: ήταν άραγε σε χρήση ποτέ το επίθετο νεοχωρίτης; Το γκουγκλ δεν βοηθάει με όλα τα Νε(ο)χώρια και τους συλλόγους τους και δεν το βρίσκω ούτε στα γκουγκλοβιβλία. Το επίθετο Νεοχωρίτης θα ήταν ίσως μια ένδειξη, αλλά μοιάζει πιθανότερο να προέρχεται από τα τοπωνύμια. Βρίσκω ένα τουλάχιστον παράδειγμα, με παλαιοελλαδίτες και νεοχωρίτες, αλλά αν έχει κανείς καλύτερη εικόνα της ορολογίας της εποχής εκείνης ας το πει.


----------



## Earion (Mar 13, 2012)

Και αφού το αρχίσαμε: αρχαία Ελλάδα ή Αρχαία Ελλάδα;


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2012)

Earion said:


> Ο διχασμός αυτός («οι Έλληνες», αλλά «οι έλληνες πολιτικοί») είναι όντως νέος (σχετικά), αλλά κατά την άποψή μου άστοχος. Πότε θα ανοίξουμε ειδικό νήμα για να το συζητήσουμε; (Το λέω γιατί, αν έχει συζητηθεί παλιότερα, εγώ δεν έχω συμμετάσχει).



Δες εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...μπόλικα-Κεφαλαία&p=71240&viewfull=1#post71240
την κοινοτική άποψη στο Ι.δ.

Η άποψή μου στο: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...μπόλικα-Κεφαλαία&p=71268&viewfull=1#post71268





Earion said:


> Ειδικά δε με την Ελλάδα, αν δεν προσδιορίσουμε το «παλιά» με κεφαλαίο αρχικό, θα θεωρηθεί ότι μιλάμε για κάποια παλιότερη Ελλάδα, την Ελλάδα του μύθου, των θρύλων, των αναμνήσεων...


Και την Ελλάδα προ Μνημονίου.
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_1_23/01/2010_387985


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 13, 2012)

Earion said:


> Γεωγραφικότατος ήταν ο χαρακτηρισμός. Όπως γεωγραφικός (γεωπολιτικός) είναι και η Μεσευρώπη, αλλά δεν λέμε μεσευρωπαίος.
> 
> Ειδικά δε με την Ελλάδα, αν δεν προσδιορίσουμε το «παλιά» με κεφαλαίο αρχικό, θα θεωρηθεί ότι μιλάμε για κάποια παλιότερη Ελλάδα, την Ελλάδα του μύθου, των θρύλων, των αναμνήσεων...



Μα πως είναι γεωγραφικός, αφού δεν υπήρξε ποτέ τέτοιος όρος, γεωγραφικά; Δεν δείχνει προσανατολισμό* ή κρατική οντότητα, δείχνει τις περιοχές που αποτελούσαν το σύνολο της Ελλάδας σε μια ιστορική εποχή. Είναι σαν να θεωρείς γωγραφικό όρο το "μεσαιωνική Ευρώπη".


* άνω, κάτω, ανατολική, δυτική, βόρεια, νότια, κεντρική


----------

